# Heated Seats only get warm



## alfred67 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hello

I just purchased a new 2018 Rouge SL Platinum with ProPILOT assist. When I have the heated seat selector on HIGH, I can feel it get warm and that's about it. I'm used to heated seats that get so hot you have to turn them off because your lower back and butt starts to get sweaty. I can't feel much heat being generated on LOW.

I had the dealer look into it for me and did determine the seats don't get as hot compared to a known working one. So they replaced the heating element but this don't solve the problem. 

Wondering if any similar experiences out there???.

P.S. The dealer did check all the connects, voltage and resistance and compared it to a known working one and it all matched.

Thanks 

Alfred67


----------

